# Suggest me small school fish without Heater



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 10 gallon tank planted. Room temperature always 22C or above.

Want a small size schooling fish for top / medium level. Will also have some cories or dwarf cories there. No heaters.

Pls let me know of a fish that is not aggressive that you like using and have had success without heaters. Any tetras maybe that you have had luck with without heater?

I know of the white cloud mountain minnows, and have 1 right now, but, they can sometimes be aggressive in groups in a small tank towards each other (not always), and I was thinking of something smaller and more school like.

I have guppies, and love them, but wanted something else for this 10g tank. They don't need heaters in my setups.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

May I ask why your so set on a heaterless setup?
This may limit your choices on schooling (small) fish..

But, if I had to choose one schooling fish, it would be neon tetra's all the way. They look amazing in a school.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Grey Legion said:


> May I ask why your so set on a heaterless setup?
> This may limit your choices on schooling (small) fish..
> 
> But, if I had to choose one schooling fish, it would be neon tetra's all the way. They look amazing in a school.


Thanks. Have you tried the Neon Tetras without heater in a heated room? I am actually tempted by them, and have dwarf cories for bottom section.

I don't want heaters for two reasons:

1) Heaters break eventually, and when they do, all fish die. I don't need that stress in my life of the ticking time bomb.

2) Heaters = higher electric bill.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

No, I have always used heaters. They are tropical fish, we do not live in a tropical environment. You'll only be torturing the fish by forcing them to live in a undesirable tempature.

If heaters cause you so much stress, I would humbly ask you look for a new hobby. Simply replacing the heater yearly will cost you 30 dollars and provide peace of mind.

If cost is a issue, burn a candle instead of using a light for 5-10 minutes a day and energy problem solved. In reality a heater for a 10G tank uses very little energy, you also state you have a planted tank so I'll assume you have lights??

In all honesty, I understand your concerns, but they are not really a issue for a 10G tank, as you grow with this hobby, you'll find that money well spent is spent well. Or simply stick with fish that do well in cooler temps.



zfarsh said:


> Thanks. Have you tried the Neon Tetras without heater in a heated room? I am actually tempted by them, and have dwarf cories for bottom section.
> 
> I don't want heaters for two reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

White Cloud Minnows

Grab from Big Als in feeder bins

18cents each!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Grey Legion said:


> No, I have always used heaters. They are tropical fish, we do not live in a tropical environment. You'll only be torturing the fish by forcing them to live in a undesirable tempature.
> 
> If heaters cause you so much stress, I would humbly ask you look for a new hobby. Simply replacing the heater yearly will cost you 30 dollars and provide peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Not all schooling fish are tropical, the white cloud minnows prefer colder water.

zfarsh, a factor you may not have considered is that heaters provide temperature stability in addition to extra heat. You say your room temperature is always above 22C, but does it remain constant? If it is constantly fluctuating, even if it stays above 22C, will have a negative impact on your fish. A large volume of water will help mitigate that fluctuation, but you are planning to run a 10G.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I keep cardinal tetras unheated. My condo is fluctuates from 22C to 27C. The tank is 8 gallons. The cardinals spawn in the tank.

I wouldn't hesitate to try other fish unheated.


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

Guppies ,Platies and Swordtails do well in room temps as well. I have discus in the fish room with heat but the livebearers in the livingroom do ok in room temp water. in my opinion in a 10 gal tank you wouldn't notice the fish schooling any way. I also have zebra danios in with the livebearers.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Rice fish, scarlet badis, pygmy sunfish (not really schooling), least killifish, Galaxy Rasbora and other Dwarf Rasbora (emerald dwarf rasbora,mosquito, chili, neon blue rasbora ) Dwarf Pencilfish


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would second the White Clouds. Do better in cooler water. although neons will also thrive in those temps. Advantages to cooler water include higher dissolved oxygen, lower/slower bacteria growth resulting in less chance of disease, as well as longer life in many species. Lower electrical bill is a bonus.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the feedback.

I am debating between mixing my Guppies with either Cardinal Tetras, or with Platies, or with cherry barbs, or zebra danios. Never had either of these fish, so this would be a first, and not sure which one to mix with my guppies.


----------

